# Filtertechnik Schwimmteich nachrüsten - Empfehlung Teichbauer Raum Dortmund



## smart123 (14. Sep. 2012)

*Filtertechnik Schwimmteich nachrüsten - Empfehlung Teichbauer Raum Dortmund*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich lese schon seit einiger Zeit fleissig mit und wage nun den ersten Beitrag!

Wir haben im Rahmen unseres Hausbaus auch einen Schwimmteich errichten lassen und geniessen das Wasser sehr. Leider blieb wegen der anderen Aktivitäten rund um den Hausbau nicht die notwendige Zeit, um sich ausreichend in das Thema Schwimmteich einzulesen und unser GalaBauer war  kein ausgewiesener Schwimmteichspezialist. Dafür ist das Ergebnis aber ganz ok.

Zum Teich:
Der Teich ist im Frühling 2012 fertig geworden. Unser Teich hat eine 10x5m große Schwimmzone mit gemauertem Becken und eine. ca 3,5x10m Regenerationsfläche. Es wurde relativ wenig Technik verbaut (Kategorie II/III): Skimmer, 24V 12.000l Niedervoltpumpe im Teich; Drainagespinne; div. Kiesschichten von unten durchströmt.

Nun zu unserem Problem: Phosphat & Fadenalgen!
Nach Füll- und Teichwasseranalyse und Kiesanalyse wissen wir, dass wir zu viel Phosphat haben und bei jedem Füllgang neues einleiten und dadurch die Fadenalgen prächtig wachsen ;-)

Ich würde jetzt gerne etwas Technik nachrüsten lassen: Pumpenschacht, Vor-Filter; Phosphatfilter. Diverse Phosphat Minus Behandlungen habe ich schon durch, aber wir benötigen eine dauerhafte Lösung. PH Wert und restl. Werte messe ich jetzt regelmäßig. So weit in Ordnung. 

Da ich leider wenig Zeit habe suche ich nach einem erfahrenen und pragmatischen Teichbauer im Raum Dortmund/Ruhrgebiet, der uns die entsprechende Technik plant und nachrüstet. Meine bisherigen Kontakte diesbezüglich wollten mir immer gleich einen neuen Schwimmteich andrehen 

Anbei ein paar Fotos von unserem Teich.

Evtl. kann mir ja jemand von Euch weiterhelfen!

Grüße
Kay


----------



## zAiMoN (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Filtertechnik Schwimmteich nachrüsten - Empfehlung Teichbauer Raum Dortmund*

:shock "schönes Haus"


Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!

am besten du zählst mal auf welche Firmen du schon abgefragt hast, bevor hier dir die selben nochmal genannt werden!

(und richtig gefiltert wird da nichts oder? nur Regenerationszone oder? 
also Pumpe pumpt das Wasser da rein und fertig.. ich weiß ist bei nem Schwimmteich anders als bei anderen Teichen..

EDIT)


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Filtertechnik Schwimmteich nachrüsten - Empfehlung Teichbauer Raum Dortmund*

Hallo Kay,

:Willkommen2 im Teichforum

Die Bilder von deinem Haus und Teich sehen ja aus wie von einem Katalog, hoffentlich gibt es keine Copyright probleme 
Spaß beiseite, schicke Anlage


> Der Teich ist im Frühling 2012 fertig geworden


Das ein Ökosystem schon ein bissel Zeit braucht um ins Gleichgewicht zu kommen.
Da ist jeder Eingriff wie ein neu Start, wo man abwarten muß ob es passt, bevor man neue Veränderungen in Angriff nehmen kann.
Wenn ihr von jetzt auf gleich ein sauberes und funktionierendes System haben wolltet wäre ein Pool diese bessere Alternative 
Zu deinem Phosphat bzw Algenproblem sprich zuviele Nährstoffe die raus sollen.
Auch ein Phosphatfilter kann nicht über Nacht alles endfernen, vor allem wenn ich grob Schätze sind es 90.000 Liter im Teich. Die Pumpe selbst wenn sie den max Flow ereicht bringt jedoch nur 12.000l bis also alles Wasser mal durch den Filter durch ist kann dauern.
Aber genau das ist erwünscht, den wenn das System erstmal eingefahren ist bleibt es lange Stabil ohne weitere Eingriffe.
Von daher kann ich dir erstmal nur empfehlen, den Winter abzuwarten bis im Frühling die Pflanzen durchstarten und ordentlich Nährstoffe ziehen.
Bis dahin heist es verhindern von weiterem  Nährstoffeintrag, durch Blätter und ähnlichem.

mfg René


----------



## Joerg (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Filtertechnik Schwimmteich nachrüsten - Empfehlung Teichbauer Raum Dortmund*

Hi Kay,
:Willkommen2

Sieht toll aus eure Oase. 

Es könnte durchaus sein, dass die Fadenalgen nächstes Jahr deutlich nachlassen.
Aktuell ist die Regenerationszone noch nicht voll intakt und kann weniger verarbeiten.
Da sieht man bisher auch nur wenige Pflanzen vor sich "hinkümmern". 

Eine guten Vorfilter nachzurüsten ist langfristig eine gute Option die Schwebstoffe, die das Phosphat / Nitrat gebunden haben rauszuholen, bevor sie in der Regenerationszone wieder abgebaut werden.
Als Technik käme dann ein Trommelfilter in Betracht, der die Schwebstoffe gut aus dem Kreislauf holt.

Bestimmte Eisenverbindungen können Phosphat ausfällen. Dieses ist dann nicht mehr für Pflanzen verfügbar.
Hast du denn die Wasseranalysen des Nachfüllwassers?

Auch ein mechanisches Entfernen der Fadenalgen ist im ersten Jahr eine gute Option.
Die darin gebundenen Nährstoffe sind dann aus dem Kreislauf.


----------



## smart123 (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Filtertechnik Schwimmteich nachrüsten - Empfehlung Teichbauer Raum Dortmund*

Danke für die vielen Antworten! Copyrightverletzungen schließe ich aus ;-)

Natürlich benötigt ein Ökosystem Zeit und die will ich ihm auch geben. Wasserreinheit wie in einem Pool wollen wir auch gar nicht. Dafür stinkt es ja auch nicht nach Chlor .

Wie gesagt: wir haben das Füllwasser, das Teichwasser und sämtliche verbauten Kiesschichten im Labor untersuchen lassen wegen der vielen Fadenalgen. Eine der Kiesschichten und aber insbesondere das Füllwasser weisen sehr hohe Phosphatwerte auf. Selbst mit mächtig wachsenden Pflanzen im nächsten Jahr wird es also kaum möglich sein, dass wir das notwendige phosphatarme Stadium dauerhaft erreichen können, da wir beim Nachfüllen immer wieder kräftig Phosphat einbringen. Daher möchte ich einen guten Phosphatfilter nachrüsten und der benötigt, so weit ich weiss, einen Vorfilter, da er sonst verstopft und an Wirkung verliert. Auch ein Phosphatfilter benötigt Zeit, da er, so weit ich weiß, nur langsam durchströmt werden sollte.

Kann mit denn keiner einen konkreten Tipp für einen pragmatischen Teichbauer geben, der mit eine Planung macht und auch alles installiert? 

Wie gesagt: wir wollen nur Technik nachrüsten und keinen neuen Schwimmteich. Da wir aber bisher keinen Pumpenschacht und kein Durchdringung der Mauer/Folie haben ist diese Aktion schon etwas aufwendiger. Die von mir bisher angesprochenen Firmen waren allesamt sicher sehr gute Naturpoolbauer, welche nach einem bestimmten "System" (teilweise in Lizenz) gearbeitet haben. Von denen kam dann nur die Empfehlung: abreissen und nach ihrem "System" komplett neu aufbauen

schönes Wochenende noch
Kay


----------



## Sponsor (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Filtertechnik Schwimmteich nachrüsten - Empfehlung Teichbauer Raum Dortmund*

Für die Nachspeisung ist in der Regel einen Umkehrosmose eine gute Lösung, Für die dauerhafte Reduzierung eine Phosphatadsorber im Pumpenschacht, Achtung nicht zu klein wählen.


----------



## Joerg (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Filtertechnik Schwimmteich nachrüsten - Empfehlung Teichbauer Raum Dortmund*

Kay,
schreib mal den User "TeichChriss"  per Mail an.
Es ist ein Teichbauer, der auch schon viele Umbauten gemacht hat die nachher funktionieren.
Zumindest sollte er dir einen Vorschlag machen können oder einen Fachmann in deiner Nähe nennen.

Er arbeitet Hersteller unabhängig, ist aber gut ausgelastet. Über den Winter sollte er mehr Zeit haben.


----------



## Stephan D (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Filtertechnik Schwimmteich nachrüsten - Empfehlung Teichbauer Raum Dortmund*

Hallo ,

den Bildern nach ( Ferndiagnose  ) haben die Pflanzen sich noch nicht etabliert .

Geduld oder nachsetzen. Mit schon kräftigen , direkt auf die F-Algen einwirkenden Pflanzen !
Dann geht es schneller  . 

Welche möglichkeit zur Sedimentabscheidung besteht an dem Teich ? Keine , dann sollte wie angedacht schon deswegen ein Filter installiert werden . Sonst gibts in den Jahren 3 bis 6 zwar keine F-Alg. mehr , dafür durch das Ansammeln der Sedimente in den Jahren ab 8 ein Problem mit der Substratversottung durch Sedimente. Das kann soweit gehen das dann sogar wieder F-Alg. auftreten . Deswegen von vorn herein dafür Sorge tragen das die Sedimente abgeschieden werden .

Gruß Stephan


----------

